

Enabling Facebook’s Log Infrastructure with Fluentd - frsyuki
http://blog.treasure-data.com/post/16034997056/enabling-facebooks-log-infrastructure-with-fluentd

======
jaylevitt
Now THAT is a linkbait title. You don't enable Facebook's log infrastructure;
you enable Facebook-STYLE log infrastructure for sites that don't have insane-
scale performance needs.

Big difference.

------
yoikawa


